# Sunday's Show and Tell...11/6/16.



## jd56 (Nov 6, 2016)

Turning the clocks back an hour really messes me up.
Less daylight hours, never made since to me.

Anywho...Happy Daylight Saving Time, I guess.[emoji30] 

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 6, 2016)

It's 4:00am out here in California, and I'm headed out to the Cyclone Coaster annual Fall swap meet.
Hopefully by the day's end, I'll have something to show.
Wish me luck!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 6, 2016)

I picked up this odd(as in I cant find any info on it),Astro lightweight bicycle..Im assuming that most of the parts were switched out with American parts?;Schwinn grips,prewar stem,ND 2 speed,US Royal Chain tires..etc..?  Yes?
 The headbadge decal reads; Astro Cycle Company, Smethwick Birmingham '
And I also picked up some NOS (mostly) Goodyear tiresssssss....


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bought this 55 (?) Hawthorne Deluxe from a fellow CABER in New Hampshire. Should arrive this week. I'm very anxious to clean and service, and RIDE it. It's OG Metallic Brown, believed to be a 1955 only color. Also has the Bendix 2 speed lever controlled rear hub, AND 4 way rear carrier light with turn signals! Can't tell from the pics, but may have Hawthorne scripted pedals. If anyone can provide more insight on this model, I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2016)

Received this NIB Seiss horn from a friend at last Sundays Gateway Coasters ride.


----------



## XBPete (Nov 6, 2016)

Upgraded my dial read inch vernier caliper with an electronic display unit that reads either inches or mm with a flip of a switch.


----------



## Blackout (Nov 6, 2016)

another colson long wheel base frame was surprised it was still available on here as it was listed in 2014. I usually don't buy girls frames/bikes but this one spoke to me being a long wheel base, I don't like building two bikes so similar but thought this would be a cool pair for the wife and I to ride places as mine rides so nice.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 6, 2016)

Picked up this ladies Roadmaster for the wife today. Matches mine pretty good! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 6, 2016)

got this huffy this week from a cabler nice bike thank you    you know who you are


----------



## airflo11 (Nov 6, 2016)

I picked up these two this week. A 1953 Schwinn Traveler.  And a 41 DX badged The World. Probably going to be posting these in the for sale section as well once I get more pictures.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 6, 2016)

Picked up this Colson rear steer and a klaxton horn.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 6, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Bought this 55 (?) Hawthorne Deluxe from a fellow CABER in New Hampshire. Should arrive this week. I'm very anxious to clean and service, and RIDE it. It's OG Metallic Brown, believed to be a 1955 only color. Also has the Bendix 2 speed lever controlled rear hub, AND 4 way rear carrier light with turn signals! Can't tell from the pics, but may have Hawthorne scripted pedals. If anyone can provide more insight on this model, I'd love to hear from you!View attachment 379361 View attachment 379362 View attachment 379363 View attachment 379364



nice bike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 6, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Picked up this Colson rear steer and a klaxton horn.
> View attachment 379479
> View attachment 379481 View attachment 379482



that thing is cool looking


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 6, 2016)

Picked through some NOS prewar/poswar CCM stock. Banjo tensioners, fork plugs/fender mounts with brass screws, a couple hundred oil port stopper clips of varying sizes, hubs (I'll ID when cleaned), a few nice headset top nuts, etc.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 6, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> nice bike



Thanks, can't wait til it arrives!


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 6, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> got this huffy this week from a cabler nice bike thank you    you know who you are  View attachment 379431 View attachment 379432 View attachment 379433 View attachment 379434 View attachment 379435 View attachment 379436 View attachment 379437





HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> got this huffy this week from a cabler nice bike thank you    you know who you are  View attachment 379431 View attachment 379432 View attachment 379433 View attachment 379434 View attachment 379435 View attachment 379436 View attachment 379437



I'm glad you found it. I remember you saying you were looking! Congrats!


----------



## spoker (Nov 6, 2016)

48 monark,ser ao210572-model 3308,looks looks like it was owned by a state farm agent,international falls mn is on the north border,non springer,no crash rail red seat,had to take pics in shade


----------



## spoker (Nov 6, 2016)

more pics


----------



## spoker (Nov 6, 2016)

original ad


----------



## petritl (Nov 6, 2016)

Purchased from fellow CABEr, unknown racing bike; suspect it was a homemade bike from the late 70s to early 80s. It's been a good ride over the first 50 miles

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/D86BB240-AFAB-49B8-8025-C037FB75901B_zpsuo7iv9m9.jpg.html]

[/URL]

1970 Lygie purchased from a fellow CABEr. this bike will end up being nickel payed and reassembled with vintage Campagnolo Record.

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/5F1E2A6E-A339-47E7-BA66-4CC029F05C5E_zpsl9dqk8pb.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 6, 2016)

Got this 30's (was told its a '37 serial#) Viking Streamline (Westfield) for my next project. Just need to shuffle some bikes and stuff in the garage to make room to disassemble. Hoping to find a nice working horn-lite, as well as correct pedals and grips.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice score Jay81. I love that style of bike. AS for me I didn't pick up any bikes. Need to make more space if I do. Currently only looking for missing parts or accessories.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Nov 6, 2016)

got this rollfast 3-speed today. i have a soft spot for rollfasts..20 buck price was good too.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2016)

This week brought some good stuff:
First we had some outstanding Dayton artwork from my bud @azbug-i which we used to make a stamp for leatherwork:





Next was a super cool 1970s 1000m divers watch, I expect a long honeymoon with this one 









Today at the Coasters swap, 2 saddles:









And a beautiful  paperweight:





All from great friends 

A very good week at the Rustjunkie Ranch!


----------



## rustintime (Nov 6, 2016)

Picked up some parts at the Coasters swapmeet.. A tank for the old Higgins, A seat for one of my Cycle trucks and heavy duty chainring for one of my Worksman LGB(cycle truck)... good eye Rustjunkie(Scott),thanks for the help...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 6, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I'm glad you found it. I remember you saying you were looking! Congrats!



thank you sir


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2016)

Forgot about this killer vintage box my pal hooked me up with, thanks Joe!!


----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2016)

Not bike stuff but still kool......


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 6, 2016)

Im a sucker for old beer advertisement! Got 2 beer trays and an old milwaukee globe on saturday. Weeks ago i met this old codger who said he had a 38' schwinn lasalle with no skiptooth chain. He brought it by and i gave him a chain. Saw him yesterday and offered to sell it to me for $50! Its a mess but i think its perfect as it sits! Ha!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2016)

A great morning at the Cyclone Coaster swap meet in Long Beach.
Some pretty awesome parts exchanging hands. But that wouldn't be possible without the pretty awesome sellers! My bounty below...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Im a sucker for old beer advertisement! Got 2 beer trays and an old milwaukee globe on saturday. Weeks ago i met this old codger who said he had a 38' schwinn lasalle with no skiptooth chain. He brought it by and i gave him a chain. Saw him yesterday and offered to sell it to me for $50! Its a mess but i think its perfect as it sits! Ha!
> 
> View attachment 379603
> 
> ...





Nice scores Don but I think the bike is earlier than '38. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Nice score Jay81. I love that style of bike. AS for me I didn't pick up any bikes. Need to make more space if I do. Currently only looking for missing parts or accessories. View attachment 379513 View attachment 379514
> View attachment 379515



I need one of those horn-lites!  That one actually looks like the one I saw yesterday morning when I was browsing ebay. Didn't really pay much attention to it though.   Then later the guy with the Viking called me to see if I wanted to come out and look at it.  I brought it home,  and got back on ebay to look at the horn-lite and it was gone.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 6, 2016)

Haven't been doing much picking lately. This is some stuff I got over the past month. 5 speed frame fork and guard came from eBay and I had all the other parts home to build it and used a 72 disc brake. Just need to install NOS rear bake cable. Got the blue 57 hornet on a tip from A fellow caber and is for sale in sale section. Finally got me a new bike hauler yesterday( also my personal car as I've always wanted one since I think they were the best vans made). 2000 Dodge B1500. Was NJ gov owned and was repainted recently with a tar coating on the bottom with only two rust spots that can easily be fixed so can't buy any bikes for a while until I get her on the road with a few accessories.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 6, 2016)

airflo11 said:


> View attachment 379478 View attachment 379477 I picked up these two this week. A 1953 Schwinn Traveler.  And a 41 DX badged The World. Probably going to be posting these in the for sale section as well once I get more pictures.



I do, and you're welcome.
Geeze.... how many hands is this Dial-a-Ride gonna passed thru. 
I should have kept it then let the bidding war commence.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2016)

This '41 ladies looptail Colson arrived this week. A lil crusty, but hoping she'll clean up a bit. Need to fab up a replacement carrier leg and figure what guard would be correct. Dig the maroon with green pins.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 6, 2016)

1960 deluxe tornado.  Scarce little bike,last year tank for the straight bar. Took it in trade.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 6, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> Haven't been doing much picking lately. This is some stuff I got over the past month. 5 speed frame fork and guard came from eBay and I had all the other parts home to build it and used a 72 disc brake. Just need to install NOS rear bake cable. Got the blue 57 hornet on a tip from A fellow caber and is for sale in sale section. Finally got me a new bike hauler yesterday( also my personal car as I've always wanted one since I think they were the best vans made). 2000 Dodge B1500. Was NJ gov owned and was repainted recently with a tar coating on the bottom with only two rust spots that can easily be fixed so can't buy any bikes for a while until I get her on the road with a few accessories. View attachment 379743






That Sting Ray needs a Pumpkin Light and a Nice Speedometer.   Oh, guess what I picked up this week.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2016)

I picked up this beautiful Delta horn light from cyclingday for a friend's bargain.   it will replace the incorrect light on my Iver Johnson


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2016)

One of the reasons I went to the coaster swap meet today was to sell some junk to pay off the credit card that I placed this bike purchased on


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 6, 2016)

Here is the best purchase of the week. I picked my door up from my friend Tom who created the perfect piece of art for me.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 6, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> That Sting Ray needs a Pumpkin Light and a Nice Speedometer.   Oh, guess what I picked up this week.
> 
> View attachment 379764



lol I have a speedo but I don't use them. It is getting a krate sissy bar. As for pumpkins I only like American made without the plastic but for right now I can't buy anything due to buying the van


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 6, 2016)

Bought this today......




 

Got up @ 3am to get to the swap in Long Beach with loads of money to buy more "Boxes".....Started my truck up, stepped on the brakes to put it in D..... no brake lights..... for those that do not know, you do not get on the 405 with no brake lites... this is a brake light switch, 4th one in 3 years, 2nd one in a year. Very disapointed not only in not buying, but also not meeting the people I haven't met already...oh well...


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> This '41 ladies looptail Colson arrived this week. A lil crusty, but hoping she'll clean up a bit. Need to fab up a replacement carrier leg and figure what guard would be correct. Dig the maroon with green pins.
> View attachment 379757 View attachment 379758 View attachment 379760



Where have I seen that badge before wink wink!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 6, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice scores Don but I think the bike is earlier than '38. V/r Shawn



Yep, more like 33-34, yes?


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 6, 2016)

Also grabbed this Bendix kickback this afternoon. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 6, 2016)

Scored this Torrington 18 (R) on ebay today.  Now just need a LEFT to have a set.  Or, if anyone else needs one....


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> This '41 ladies looptail Colson arrived this week. A lil crusty, but hoping she'll clean up a bit. Need to fab up a replacement carrier leg and figure what guard would be correct. Dig the maroon with green pins.
> View attachment 379757 View attachment 379758 View attachment 379760



NICE RACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morton (Nov 7, 2016)

Once again the pickins for bicycle items were slim to none but I did find some other good stuff;

The tray of cars had a van slot car, a red line, and a couple of other interesting things;

The Auburn "rubber" motorcycle will clean up nice...most I've seen don't have the rider's head.

The compressor was a steal at $35!  Seller said it leaked air but I decided to take a chance on it.  Turns out the tank shut off value was open and air was escaping from the air line not the compressor.  Unit holds air fine, I just shut the valve off when not in use. 

My final finds were the old batman masks...one has USA stamped into the mask and my guess is these are from the 1960's.

Got some other things I will post next week.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 7, 2016)

Got my dayton wallet from @rustjunkie. v twin. highly recommended !


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2016)

I bought this C model tank at the Cyclone Coaster swap Sunday. 
He has been telling people at the shop for years, "that Tank is not for sale"









I had quit looking for one a while back....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 7, 2016)

Found a front rim for a military bike.


----------



## jkent (Nov 7, 2016)

I have plenty of Columbia HD Military rims. Just no hubs.
There all for sale as well.
JKent


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 7, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I bought this C model tank at the Cyclone Coaster swap Sunday.
> He has been telling people at the shop for years, "that Tank is not for sale"
> View attachment 380032View attachment 380033View attachment 380034View attachment 380035
> I had quit looking for one a while back....



Is that tank for your electric?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Is that tank for your electric?




Yes it is!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 7, 2016)

Dude!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 7, 2016)

We should have a tank found party!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 7, 2016)

One for you and larock!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 7, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


>




MUST see this lit!



@Balloonatic


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> Got my dayton wallet from @rustjunkie. v twin. highly recommended !
> 
> View attachment 380029
> 
> ...




I can't wait to get mine--it will match my Super Streamline! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2016)

Heres a few of the nice acquisitions I made at the annual Fall Cyclone Coaster Cycle Swap.


----------



## larock65 (Nov 7, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Yes it is!
> View attachment 380061



Too cool Mark! We both got lucky with hard to find tanks!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 7, 2016)

No bikes.     But got 4 albums of autographs ( little over a 100) of authentic civil war generals and 6 albums of famous author autographs along with a few rare books of the 1700's and early 1800's.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 7, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I had quit looking for one a while back....




Yeah, I was in the same boat (given up on the C-model tank hunt) until a month or two ago when I got lucky and found one on ebay with a buy it now that had just been posted minutes before. Right place, right time. The Electric looks great with that tank, score!


----------



## bikiba (Nov 7, 2016)

I got this... some Trump buttons and a few bumper stickers. I cant let that c#nt take office without a fight


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 7, 2016)

Bought a 1949 "Phantom", orig frame with all repop parts and an incorrect resto, good parts bike. If you like repop parts lol.
Also dragged home another old car, pretty rare '69 GTO convert with 4 speed.  Just needs a little work. 

Darcie & Nick


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Bought a 1949 "Phantom", orig frame with all repop parts and an incorrect resto, good parts bike. If you like repop parts lol.
> Also dragged home another old car, pretty rare '69 GTO convert with 4 speed.  Just needs a little work.
> 
> Darcie & Nick
> ...





I'm digg'n the Goat! V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 7, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I can't wait to get mine--it will match my Super Streamline! V/r Shawn




shawn im super pumped youre getting one!! Im glad the graphic turned out so well  its my best yet. im working on a few more for scott too

@Freqman1


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 7, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> shawn im super pumped youre getting one!! Im glad the graphic turned out so well  its my best yet. im working on a few more for scott too




The simple Morrow logo would make a pretty cool wallet.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 7, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Bought a 1949 "Phantom", orig frame with all repop parts and an incorrect resto, good parts bike. If you like repop parts lol.
> Also dragged home another old car, pretty rare '69 GTO convert with 4 speed.  Just needs a little work.
> 
> Darcie & Nick
> ...



The GTO is the best find of the week!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> MUST see this lit!
> View attachment 380062
> @Balloonatic




neon is so fragile - it's up not to be touched for a long time I hope.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 7, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> neon is so fragile - it's up not to be touched for a long time I hope.
> 
> View attachment 380328


----------



## moparrecyclers (Nov 7, 2016)

Bought this rare piece of Martin Outboard History.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 7, 2016)

Found some great stuff! Thank you JAFCO! And friends!! And thank you all who chose Shur-Spin accessories!!!!


----------



## Greg M (Nov 7, 2016)

The next shur-spin accessory Joe?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 8, 2016)

Possibly if there is a demand for a DC-7. Its pretty big, good for a crossbar mount. Ill have to cast one up and see. I was just going to set this one in my display cabinet. Lol!


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 8, 2016)

I need some of those repop $100 bills!


----------



## Greg M (Nov 8, 2016)

Just check the serial numbers closely...


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 6, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice scores Don but I think the bike is earlier than '38. V/r Shawn



What date would you peg it at, Shawn? Do you know anything about those handlebars??


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> [






Love these decals.


----------



## stoney (Dec 6, 2016)

moparrecyclers said:


> Bought this rare piece of Martin Outboard History.View attachment 380352




Great sign


----------



## stoney (Dec 6, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Heres a few of the nice acquisitions I made at the annual Fall Cyclone Coaster Cycle Swap.View attachment 380068View attachment 380069 View attachment 380071View attachment 380072 View attachment 380073




Love the glamour girls


----------



## Dillon1223 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey anybody know what this is the only marking i can find says gto


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Dillon1223 said:


> Hey anybody know what this is the only marking i can find says gto
> 
> View attachment 416693
> 
> View attachment 416701



Not classic or antique


----------



## Dillon1223 (Feb 1, 2017)

Its obviously old gto markings stingray handlebars troxel seat


----------

